# Ferticentro Portugal



## Mandymoomoo (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello. I am 48 and wanting to do DE IVF. I've had many years of treatment, and many miscarriages. I have spoken to Ferticentro clinic in Portugal. They seem very professional and the CEO, Vladimiro, spent an hour and a half on the phone with me talking through my options. Just wanted to recommend them and see if others have had similar experiences ?


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, I hope you would find tons of support here. Thanks for info sharing, it is always great to know more. I also recommend you visiting the international boards of fertilityfriends: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=261.0 where you would find info on overseas ferility clinics. Good luck with yr treatment. x


----------

